# Aergrind Replacement Lid



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Although I love my Aergrind and use it all the time that I am travelling (which is quite a lot of the time), I really hate the cheap plastic lid that came with it (I was a Kickstarter backer).

I have sent innumerable messages using the response form on the MBK website with the usual response of total silence!

SO .. does anyone know if it is possible to buy a replacement, metal lid for the grinder? If so, where can I get one from and how much do they cost!

Thanks in advance!

David


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

Initial backers of the Aergrind were going to be offered the metal lids at first. They apparently arrived about two months ago and we were told they would be ready imminently, still waiting. It will happen when it happens, dont hold your breath. Id given up with my Hausgrind part of my Aergrind package but one day it turned up.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Don't hold your breath. I'm still waiting for a promised AerGrind since November.


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

I'd be up for a metal lid. Anyone with any CNC talent would be able to knock one out in minutes- I'd pay too!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Same story here. Peter sent a message asking who was interested. Apparently backers would be offered them for not too much money, but to avoid excessive priceostage ratio, MBK were going to partner with roasters, so you would buy a bag of coffee and order your metal lid at the same time. Not the worst idea in the world if you don't mind a lucky dip on the beans, but maybe organising the partnerships has caused a delay. I was only thinking about this myself the other day and wondered where the information was to be found. Guess we will find out soon enough on here as I'm sure someone will chime in when it happens.

Update: after a bit of looking around on Kickstarter (where there has been no sign of Peter for months) it seems that the lid is only available via The Barn, you basically have to order it, along with whatever coffee they decide you're going to have, and ship it from Berlin! No idea why there are no UK roasters with an arrangement. Maybe there will be at some point? I think I'll just wait it out and if it doesn't happen then never mind.

https://thebarn.de/products/aergrind-metal-lid-upgrade-himalaya-taste-box


----------



## hdheer (Sep 6, 2018)

Anyone else also ordered the metal lid?

Just received mine (from The Barn). It's supposed to have a spring mounted fixing but it doesn't. The lid is just as loose as the original plastic one.

Not sure if mine has a defect or if it's supposed to be like this.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I think I will take a risk and order one. That crappy plastic lid annoys me every time I use the grinder!

Disappointed to see the missing spring though!!

David


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

hdheer said:


> Anyone else also ordered the metal lid?
> 
> Just received mine (from The Barn). It's supposed to have a spring mounted fixing but it doesn't. The lid is just as loose as the original plastic one.
> 
> ...


That recess is most likely where the spring is supposed to sit. Probably worth shooting the barn an email. They may not know it's missing.


----------



## hdheer (Sep 6, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> That recess is most likely where the spring is supposed to sit. Probably worth shooting the barn an email. They may not know it's missing.


Sent an email to the Barn. Looks like I will have to swap it for another one. Will keep you posted.

Hopefully that one does have the promised spring.

Besides that, I do love the grip on the new lid and the clear numbering. But main reason I wanted the metal lid was so it doesn't come off as easily as the plastic one.


----------



## hdheer (Sep 6, 2018)

DavidBondy said:


> I think I will take a risk and order one. That crappy plastic lid annoys me every time I use the grinder!
> 
> Disappointed to see the missing spring though!!
> 
> David


David,

Hopefully yours will have a spring mounted fixing. If so, could you post a pic so I can show the Barn the difference?

Hubert


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

How did you guys receive the news about the possibility to order this lid? I didn't receive anything from Knock.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

hdheer said:


> David,
> 
> Hopefully yours will have a spring mounted fixing. If so, could you post a pic so I can show the Barn the difference?
> 
> Hubert


Of course. It's due any day now!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

martinierius said:


> How did you guys receive the news about the possibility to order this lid? I didn't receive anything from Knock.


Neither did I! I found out in this thread - which I initiated!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

As if by magic, FedEx appeared bearing my Ethiopian selection AND my new Aergrind lid which has a little sprung ball-bearing where Hubert's has a hole.

It goes on with a slight click and doesn't fall off it the grinder is inverted! Here is a photo:

View attachment 36434
View attachment 36435


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Strange how none of the Scottish or UK based roasters offer this.


----------



## hdheer (Sep 6, 2018)

martinierius said:


> How did you guys receive the news about the possibility to order this lid? I didn't receive anything from Knock.


Hi Martinierius,

I didn't buy my aergrind directly from Knock but via a Dutch coffee retailer. Found out about the new lid via this forum actually.


----------



## hdheer (Sep 6, 2018)

David,

Thanks for the pics! This is indeed the reason why my lid won't stay put when inverting the grinder.

Will send The Barn another email.


----------



## hdheer (Sep 6, 2018)

koi said:


> Strange how none of the Scottish or UK based roasters offer this.


I'll be in Edinburgh next month so will check Machine Espresso if they got the lids. I would expect them to have it as they are on the friends section of made by knock. Eh.. guess what: https://machina-coffee.co.uk/collections/domestic-grinders/products/made-by-knock-aergrind-lid-filter-coffee


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

hdheer said:


> I'll be in Edinburgh next month so will check Machine Espresso if they got the lids. I would expect them to have it as they are on the friends section of made by knock. Eh.. guess what: https://machina-coffee.co.uk/collections/domestic-grinders/products/made-by-knock-aergrind-lid-filter-coffee


What a bugger! I've got a whole load of Ethiopian coffee I don't want, paid for shipping from Berlin and could have got it sorted here. Why Peter doesn't just sell the bloody lids is yet another of life's mysteries!!


----------



## hdheer (Sep 6, 2018)

DavidBondy said:


> What a bugger! I've got a whole load of Ethiopian coffee I don't want, paid for shipping from Berlin and could have got it sorted here. Why Peter doesn't just sell the bloody lids is yet another of life's mysteries!!


Indeed a bummer. Didn't saw them last week when I was looking at their equipment section (actually checked all 3 sites of the friends mentioned on madebyknock.com), otherwise I would have picked it up in person next month. Price wise not much of a difference, but at Machina they might have let me choose the beans I want.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've ordered the lid today, hopefully I'll get a working one


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> What a bugger! I've got a whole load of Ethiopian coffee I don't want, paid for shipping from Berlin and could have got it sorted here. Why Peter doesn't just sell the bloody lids is yet another of life's mysteries!!


To be fair, I ordered it from Machina and will receive some random filter coffee which I may or may not like, and all in all it cost £28.50 even from within UK. I like Ethiopian, maybe i should've ordered from the Barn!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Disappointed or what? After using by new lid to make two coffees per day since Thursday (in other words not a huge amount!), the little ball is now stuck in so the lid falls off if inverted!

Somewhat disappointed with the quality!

David


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh that's annoying! The best part of thirty quid is a lot for a metal lid that falls off same as the plastic ones. I was looking forward to mine arriving but now I'm sceptical. Hope the random coffee is good at least...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh boy, hopefully you can return it


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

I hope you did not accidentally try to grind this metal ball?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Are the new Aergrinds supplied with upgraded metal lids? (Sorry I can't access their website - my works Firewall doesn't like their security for some reason.)


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I see 10 with metal lid available


----------



## Marmottefarcie (May 13, 2018)

DavidBondy said:


> Disappointed or what? After using by new lid to make two coffees per day since Thursday (in other words not a huge amount!), the little ball is now stuck in so the lid falls off if inverted!
> 
> Somewhat disappointed with the quality!
> 
> David


Just received my replacement lid from Machina and it won't go on my Aergrind.

The housing that the ball sits in projects too far to let the new lid sit on the spindle.

Mine is one of the first batch of Aergrinds (from the kickstarter campaign). Do the later ones have a groove cut into the spindle to receive the ball catch?


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I was very tempted to get this a couple of weeks ago, not out of necessity, but out of wanting more coffee stuff.

So far, one lid didn't come with the ball, one ball has dropped out, and the other lid doesn't even fit

Ive definitely been put off now!!


----------



## Bainbridge (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok my lid has arrived - it has the ball and it fits. For now.


----------



## hdheer (Sep 6, 2018)

After contacting The Barn and showing the picture comparison between my lid and the one from David they asked me to sent it back so they can sent a replacement one...

Reading upon what other people encountered this doesn't bode well for the long term quality of the lid.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

hdheer said:


> After contacting The Barn and showing the picture comparison between my lid and the one from David they asked me to sent it back so they can sent a replacement one...
> 
> Reading upon what other people encountered this doesn't bode well for the long term quality of the lid.


Could you please post a pic of yours? I'm expecting delivery tomorrow..enough of horror stories


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've just picked up mine tonight. The ball is either missing or stuck in. The lid just falls off the same as the plastic one. My Aergrind is also an early KS one. There is no slot or hole in the shaft for it. Looking at the hole, the ball and spring must be tiny! No wonder they're falling out.

I've just emailed Machina now, hoping for an exchange for one with the ball definitely there. Wish I had waited now, looks like a design fault. £28.50 for a metal lid that falls off same as the plastic one did isn't great - you can buy a cheap hand grinder for that. Ok so i now have a random bag of coffee that was supposed to make the shipping cost more palatable, but also the hassle of maybe exchanging my lid. Hmm.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hdheer (Sep 6, 2018)

Stanic said:


> Could you please post a pic of yours? I'm expecting delivery tomorrow..enough of horror stories


I posted my pics in post #6 of this thread: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?45936-Aergrind-Replacement-Lid&p=621837#post621837

Hope you will receive a lid without issues.


----------



## hdheer (Sep 6, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> I've just picked up mine tonight. The ball is either missing or stuck in. The lid just falls off the same as the plastic one. My Aergrind is also an early KS one. There is no slot or hole in the shaft for it. Looking at the hole, the ball and spring must be tiny! No wonder they're falling out.
> 
> I've just emailed Machina now, hoping for an exchange for one with the ball definitely there. Wish I had waited now, looks like a design fault. £28.50 for a metal lid that falls off same as the plastic one did isn't great - you can buy a cheap hand grinder for that. Ok so i now have a random bag of coffee that was supposed to make the shipping cost more palatable, but also the hassle of maybe exchanging my lid. Hmm.


That looks exactly like the lid I received. Still waiting on a replacement lid from The Barn.

Next month I'm in Edinburgh, so planning to pop by Machina to see if they had any contact with Made by Knock about the problems with the lids.

Also curious if in-store they sell the lid without a random bag of coffee as there's no need for shipping.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers. This is my first dealing with Machina, although I've only heard good things about them on here so hopefully they'll see us right. Obviously it's not their fault as a reseller. I bet they're fed up of these lids if there are a high percentage getting returned. Also I do wonder whether a replacement will be better. It may be a design fault if some balls are falling out and some are sticking in, and some are preventing the lid from being fitted, going by this thread.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hdheer (Sep 6, 2018)

Machina is located in the same town as Made by Knock / Peter. So hopefully they might have more info about the faulty lids.


----------



## Marmottefarcie (May 13, 2018)

Marmottefarcie said:


> Just received my replacement lid from Machina and it won't go on my Aergrind.
> 
> The housing that the ball sits in projects too far to let the new lid sit on the spindle.
> 
> Mine is one of the first batch of Aergrinds (from the kickstarter campaign). Do the later ones have a groove cut into the spindle to receive the ball catch?


I am a certified idiot.

I emailed MBK asking about the ball catch and received a response from Peter Kilpatrick within 1 hour - the ball catch is adjustable via the grub screw that's accessed by a minute allen key.

Having found an allen key that fits, I've adjusted my ball catch (oh err) and the metal lid* fits perfectly & doesn't fall off.*

*
*According to Peter, the new lids fit all Aergrinds "except Beta's" & 'they will be available on the website next week'.

Apologies to MBK for suggesting that the metal lids don't fit - I was/am an idiot.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Does this solve the grind adjustment slippage issue?


----------



## Bainbridge (Feb 4, 2012)

Tewdric said:


> Does this solve the grind adjustment slippage issue?


Has done for me!


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Are beta's the Kickstarter ones? What's the difference?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Just received mine from machina - ball is there but lid just fell off as didn't protrude. Just before I read the post about the minute alan key socket I poked something in from the outside opening and it pushed the ball out a little and now works fine........ not sure if this is a long term fix though if not I'll look at the tiny alan key approach


----------



## Marmottefarcie (May 13, 2018)

koi said:


> Are beta's the Kickstarter ones? What's the difference?


I'm unsure but mine's a kickstarter one and the new lid fits fine so I think Beta must refer to something else


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

mine has just arrived and is OK..ufff


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

looks great on the Aergrind


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Stanic said:


> looks great on the Aergrind
> 
> View attachment 36550


I'm tempted by this now that people are reporting good things about it. I find that I don't have any grind setting slippage at all, but I do find that there is a bit of wobble with the handle. By this I mean the handle will move a tiny amount without adjusting the grind setting, so it can read as different settings depending on which way you push the handle. I think it is simply down to the hole in the handle being a tad too big for the grind shaft on the grinder.

Does anyone else get this?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the wobble with the plastic lid is quite bad on mine, like 1,5 step on the dial, with the metal one this is now reduced to around 0,5 step, so better

I don't have any setting slippage with mine


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Stanic said:


> the wobble with the plastic lid is quite bad on mine, like 1,5 step on the dial, with the metal one this is now reduced to around 0,5 step, so better
> 
> I don't have any setting slippage with mine


That's definitely an improvement then! And my wobble isn't with the plastic lid, it's the handle itself I think. I'll try and get a photo when I get back from work.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

yeah either you move the handle or the lid, so depends on what you choose as a reference


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

turns out that the ball ain't a ball but a screw

you'll need a 1mm allen key


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Peter is now selling the lids direct on his website via a link in his latest kickstarter update.

£7 each before shipping or VAT, cost me £21 total for two.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

hdheer said:


> Next month I'm in Edinburgh, so planning to pop by Machina to see if they had any contact with Made by Knock about the problems with the lids.
> 
> Also curious if in-store they sell the lid without a random bag of coffee as there's no need for shipping.


I ordered mine from Machina, including 250g coffee. Mine didn't have the ball and spring, so I've got to post it back to them for a replacement. Bit of a nuisance plus extra shipping etc but Machina have been helpful and quick to respond. I did ask if they'd had many like this and they said Peter had popped in to check their stock was ok and it seems the others they have are ok, I was just unlucky.

Apparently these things aren't even supposed to be publicly available, they were supposed to only be available to Kickstarter backers, and only 1 per Aergrind originally purchased. I think what happened is that fact got lost when he sent stock to the roasters instead of updating KS with a 'backers only' update.

I hope there's still stock left to replace mine!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> I ordered mine from Machina, including 250g coffee. Mine didn't have the ball and spring, so I've got to post it back to them for a replacement. Bit of a nuisance plus extra shipping etc but Machina have been helpful and quick to respond. I did ask if they'd had many like this and they said Peter had popped in to check their stock was ok and it seems the others they have are ok, I was just unlucky.
> 
> Apparently these things aren't even supposed to be publicly available, they were supposed to only be available to Kickstarter backers, and only 1 per Aergrind originally purchased. I think what happened is that fact got lost when he sent stock to the roasters instead of updating KS with a 'backers only' update.
> 
> ...


Hopefully if he is aware of the issue, the ones directly from him will be fine.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Dayks said:


> Peter is now selling the lids direct on his website via a link in his latest kickstarter update.
> 
> £7 each before shipping or VAT, cost me £21 total for two.


Yes l just saw this. Pretty peeved that I ended up paying £28 for one lid with no tensioner and 250g of coffee... should've waited another day for this thread and Peter's update! Oh well, I guess this is the very definition of '1st world problems' so no biggie, just a bit unlucky i guess.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Yes l just saw this. Pretty peeved that I ended up paying £28 for one lid with no tensioner and 250g of coffee... should've waited another day for this thread and Peter's update! Oh well, I guess this is the very definition of '1st world problems' so no biggie, just a bit unlucky i guess.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Yeah I looked at them on the roasters sites but was not willing to fork out £60 for two.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Even more irritating for anyone who bought from Machina now, apparently they were charging RRP for the lids instead of cost and have now lowered the price.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

They're now sold out at The Barn


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

I was about to say that another batch has become available on the Knock web page but they've all gone now. I managed to get one last night.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Ahh, so it was MalcolmH that stole the last one from my basket







. There was one left as I entered my CC details, only to be told that my ordered couldn't be completed due to no stock.

Oh well, just had to order from Machina with some coffee


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I see one black metal lid available


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

hotmetal said:


> Pretty peeved


Yeah! Me too. I paid extra for international shipping and a load of Ethiopian coffee, that I don't want and will end up chucking away, from The Barn! I do wish that he would get his act together!

David


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavidBondy said:


> Yeah! Me too. I paid extra for international shipping and a load of Ethiopian coffee, that I don't want and will end up chucking away, from The Barn! I do wish that he would get his act together!
> 
> David


Feel free to chuck the Ethiopian in my direction. Would happily pay what they cost you plus postage.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

My first lid turned up without the tensioning ball and spring. The supplier was quick to resolve the issue and sent me out a replacement by return of the first one. I've had it no more than a couple of days. It was fine yesterday... today no sign of the ball and spring.

Edit: it had wound itself back in and was out of sight.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

My one doesn't have a ball bearing and spring? (well it doesn't look like it does?). It looks more like a tiny threaded bolt with an Allen key head. I just tightened it enough to loosely lock against the shaft - light enough to hold it it place but loose enough to slip the lid on/off. Seems to work OK



hotmetal said:


> Well that's disappointing. My first lid turned up without the tensioning ball and spring. The supplier was quick to resolve the issue and sent me out a replacement by return of the first one. I've had it no more than a couple of days. It was fine yesterday... today no sign of the ball and spring, so I'm going to give up. Not worth the shipping costs. What kind of glue might stick to the metal, just to increase friction? (I don't mean to glue the lid on obviously, just to help it stay put by making it a tight fit). I did think a drop of epoxy on the shaft, but I really don't fancy that falling off and going through the burrs and mixing with the coffee.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's a tiny ball with a spring behind it, (captive in the end of the tiny Allen head grub screw) and adjusted from the outside. Seems it's actually just wound itself in, out of sight. I didn't think that would be possible but that's all it was. Probably needs a dab of the lightest grade of thread lock to stop it loosening and retracting. I've wound it back to where it should be now. Amazed it retracted all the way out of sight!

I must say, I'm very pleased with the Aergrind overall, and the new lid makes the numbers much easier to see and also to grip the edge of the lid for adjustment. Glad I got it for the ease of reading the numbers, and it *looks* more fitting to the quality of the grinder. Hopefully my lid will stay on!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm very happy with mine, I've adjusted the grub screw to just catch on the shaft and stabilised it with a tiny drop of glue


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah I'm happy with mine now I found the screw! Definitely needs something to stop it winding itself back in though. I'm considering putting a tiny smear of contact adhesive just to make the thread a bit less prone to undoing itself. I've also used the lightest touch of a Dremel to put a little chamfer on the shaft where the ball end meets the shaped section, the idea being to avoid the ball catching against the step and getting pulled out. Made it a nice little microscopic ramp that stops before the lid is in its final position. I think if the lid jams and you put any kind of force on it, that little ball is going to go AWOL. Hoping to preserve the longevity of it by my little notch. I used a tiny cone-shaped attachment to make a minuscule channel where the ball rolls over the lip.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

good idea with the chamfer


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Pictures!!!

(please)



hotmetal said:


> Yeah I'm happy with mine now I found the screw! Definitely needs something to stop it winding itself back in though. I'm considering putting a tiny smear of contact adhesive just to make the thread a bit less prone to undoing itself. I've also used the lightest touch of a Dremel to put a little chamfer on the shaft where the ball end meets the shaped section, the idea being to avoid the ball catching against the step and getting pulled out. Made it a nice little microscopic ramp that stops before the lid is in its final position. I think if the lid jams and you put any kind of force on it, that little ball is going to go AWOL. Hoping to preserve the longevity of it by my little notch. I used a tiny cone-shaped attachment to make a minuscule channel where the ball rolls over the lip.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Daren said:


> Pictures!!!
> 
> (please)


Oh I knew someone would say that! Hold on, I will post some shortly.

Looks kind of brutal in macro but it's only a tiny angled notch. Was tricky to photograph. Lid goes on buttery smooth and still grips when fully on.

Zoom in and you can see the tiny ball embedded in the end of the tensioning screw, and why I think it needs a little ramp to stop it getting caught.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I've just bought the new type lid from Machina. It has transformed my Aergrind into an object of lustful desire. It's brilliant now.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Tewdric said:


> I've just bought the new type lid from Machina. It has transformed my Aergrind into an object of lustful desire. It's brilliant now.


Agreed, I'm thinking of getting another one and the lid, just in case you know


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I can't find an allen key small enough. I'm going to have find the exact size and order one. I don't know why they couldn't include one with the lid.

Another example of a totally un-necessary ba**s up by MBK!


----------



## rippolaris (Oct 7, 2015)

DavidBondy said:


> I can't find an allen key small enough. I'm going to have find the exact size and order one. I don't know why they couldn't include one with the lid.
> 
> Another example of a totally un-necessary ba**s up by MBK!


Got mine the other day from Machina, along with a bag of Red de Mujeres.

It's a 1.5mm hex key you need to adjust the grub screw on the lid.

I also took a tip I read here somewhere and put a tiny chamfer on the main spindle with a needle file to allow the ball bearing to slide on more easily.

It looks and feels a lot nicer with the new lid!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

rippolaris said:


> It's a 1.5mm hex key you need to adjust the grub screw.


Thank you. I'll get one on order!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavidBondy said:


> Thank you. I'll get one on order!


That size is usually available in those security bit sets peeps get phone, laptop etc repair.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think even if MBK had enclosed a note saying what size Allen key you need and how to adjust it, it would have saved a few people a bit of a headache. Then again, even the grinder doesn't come with any kind of instructions, so a lid with a hidden screw is even less likely to. In fairness, most of it is self explanatory, but some tips would've been handy. I'm glad i got it now though, now l have one with no fault. Makes the grinder a lot classier somehow, and less annoying than with that old plastic lid that would go walkabout in the bag!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> I think even if MBK had enclosed a note saying what size Allen key you need and how to adjust it, it would have saved a few people a bit of a headache. Then again, even the grinder doesn't come with any kind of instructions, so a lid with a hidden screw is even less likely to. In fairness, most of it is self explanatory, but some tips would've been handy. I'm glad i got it now though, now l have one with no fault. Makes the grinder a lot classier somehow, and less annoying than with that old plastic lid that would go walkabout in the bag!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Mine ordered direct from MBK arrived last week, but only just got from the post office as I was away from home and it seems they are now including a note.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

About time! It caused a lot of issues for a lot of folks! I'm still waiting for my Allen key to arrive from China then I need to machine a groove or hole for the ball!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> About time! It caused a lot of issues for a lot of folks! I'm still waiting for my Allen key to arrive from China then I need to machine a groove or hole for the ball!


Agreed David, that sticker would've been handy and saved some trial and error. Machina weren't even aware there was a ball and spring when I told them it was missing! As it happened, I did have a 1.5mm hex key to hand, so had no issues with my replacement lid. Having put a tiny chamfer on the step edge of the shaft for preventative measures, I have had no problems, the lid slides on with ease, and grips perfectly well. I did not find it necessary to make a further depression/ dent/ slot for the 'detent' position. That said, I haven't tried filling it with beans and travelling yet, but it's been fine at home, even laid down in the Aeropress tote bag.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

Can anyone comment on the finish quality of their cap?

I just received mine and am shocked at how bad the sticker looks.

I might have just been unlucky but it looks really badly cut out/glued on.











http://imgur.com/Q5rxUgw

 (for bigger picture)

It was hard to take a picture of but it looks quite bad IRL.

Was expecting more for the price I paid, which tbh is really high for a cap imo.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you contacted MBK? Request a replacement sticker.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks one of those cosmetic seconds


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Disappointed it's a sticker on it for that price, wish it was etched in


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

I bought it from Machina and have contacted them but havent received any response.

I might try MBK, thanks


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol... I wouldn't expect a response from MBK....

Machina on the other hand - phone them, they are really helpful on the phone



DNA said:


> I bought it from Machina and have contacted them but havent received any response.
> 
> I might try MBK, thanks


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

I peeled mine off and found the "sticker" was just a protective layer. Peeled it off and cleaned up the sticky residue with Isopropyl alcohol. There is a nice finish underneath.

As for the ball bearing, if adjusted correctly whereby it just grips the shaft lightly, you do not need to dremmel or make any modification.


----------

